# Montreal weekend of March 24-25



## thetimeshareguy (Feb 4, 2007)

My girlfriend and I are looking for a place to stay in Montreal from Friday, March 23 to Sunday March 25 (leaving that evening).

Basically, I'm at a trade show earlier that week and we'd like to enjoy a romantic weekend in the city, visit art galleries, nightclubs and restaurants, etc. We'd like to find something downtown, as we're traveling by train from Toronto, so it's taxi cabs and public transit while we're there.

Of course we could rent a standard hotel room from one of the big chains, but it'd be nice to find a little apartment, or a a bed and breakfast type of place, or a timeshare (if there are any in the city) or even a hotel that's reasonably priced and maybe doesn't have that "institutional" feeling to it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Krystyna (Feb 4, 2007)

In Old Montreal try Le Passants du Sans Soucy, Rue St.Paul, - that's our favourite B & B place to stay - in fact, we have relatives coming from the UK and we have booked 3 rooms in August.  It was originally a fur warehouse but converted to B & B's a few years ago now.  It is an art gallery on the main floor and most of the bedroom are upstairs.  It's a wonderful place to stay and very near Notre Dame Basilica. The Phone # is 514.842.2634 - only a few rooms, so yo have to book early.  There is parking in a separate parking lot to the rear of the property.  

Krystyna and Richard (Tanner), Simcoe, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 5, 2007)

*Hotel Square Phillips*

I can highly recommend this aparthotel:

http://www.squarephillips.com/

It's reasonably priced, well-kept, and extremely well-located.


----------



## Janie (Feb 8, 2007)

The Square Phillips is a very nice hotel with spacious rooms and a great breakfast.

If you are looking for something really romantic, L'auberge du Vieux Port is a fabulous boutique hotel in the old city:  really lovely!

I love Montreal!

http://www.aubergeduvieuxport.com/englishsite_04/englishindex.htm

Be sure to eat at the Pied du Cochon!

http://www.restaurantaupieddecochon.ca/homee.htm


----------

